# Charge effectué Ipod Shuffle 3ème gen ?



## falloutcelote (2 Mars 2010)

Bonjour ! Je viens d'acheter un Ipod Shuffle 3ème gen 4 go, et pour la charge je me demandais si c'était normal qu'il clignote toujours orange jusqu'a ce que je l'éjecte (a ce moment là il devient vert) ? J'ai aussi un ipod shuffle 2gen et ça se passait pas comme ça pour le chargement alors je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser =/

Voilà j'espère que vous pourrez m'aider =)


----------



## Macuserman (2 Mars 2010)

Bien le bonjour !

Tu devrais restaurer ton iPod, voilà la première chose à faire ! 
Tu es sûr qu'il est chargé à fond (il doit avoir l'icône verte avec la prise électrique dessus, et plus l'éclair de charge).


----------

